# Michigan Collegiate Steelhead Classic Announced!-- Fall 2012



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Alright Folks. It's close. The Michigan Collegiate Steelhead Classic is once again coming to a river near you in Michigan's Northwest Lower Peninsula. 

This year's fall tournament is taking place on *Saturday, November 10, 2012*. 

You can find all the details on the website at: collegesteelhead.com

We're going to base the operation back in the woods again, and look to build on the momentum from the Spring Tournament. If you plan on attending, please make sure to pre-register on the website, under the pre-registration page. 

It's going to be a good time as always, and we look forward to seeing all of your smiling faces up there. Refer to the website for answers to your questions, or feel free to post on this thread. There is also an e-mail address listed in the website if you need further info. 

collegesteelhead.com

Thanks,

Brett


----------



## MSUchromechaser (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh man here we go. Look out for the green and white.


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sure msu will choke in the tourney just as you have against notre dame and osu in football this year. Especially the fall tourney, you guys are only good at raking gravel...hahaha. Bring the trophy back to Kalamazoo where it belongs! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Awesome! I'm going to get a game plan together with Blake.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like fun! Would love to fish, the only thing is I go to GRCC... Does that count? Anyone else go to GRCC that wants to be in this thing send me a PM.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Bummer...during prime rut deer hunting. Have a good time!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Too bad I won't be there, Saginaw Valley would put a butt whoppin on ya, that is if I were allowed to play.


----------



## bauerj8 (Jan 20, 2010)

Does Ferris have a club?


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Ferris does have a club, and they usually bring a pretty good group of guys. Somebody on these forums should be able to point you in the right direction. If not, send me a PM, and I might be able to get you some contact info.


----------



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

Ferris has a club. It goes by ferris trout unlimited. I graduated last year but most of the guys are still up there. Last I knew it was still together. We used to meet at card wildlife center on Thursdays at 11am. We usually got a few of us together for the tourney. It's a good time! Let me know and I can get ahold of some of the guys and let you know when they meet. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bauerj8 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey thanks for the reply, if you could get back to me to verify when they meet I would appreciate that. I have this year and next left so I might as well check it out.


----------



## mharv64 (May 11, 2011)

Hay i'm a MSU student and i'm wondering how i join the team. thanks for any help.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

The Tamer will be there, better bring your A game.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Multispeciestamer said:


> The Tamer will be there, better bring your A game.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Multispeciestamer said:


> The Tamer will be there, better bring your A game.


"A Game" for what--is someone planning on bringing up the Pokemon cards and having a throw down back at the lodge?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

tamer want to be my partner?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry TK. Had my plans around for a few months now. Suposed to be fishing with a budy from Grand Valley. Got a plan and a few back ups. I have never fished the NW area of the state for steelhead so not expecting to much. Even my salmon experience up there has been limitied, done more watching then fishing up there in the early falls.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

yeah i have my son that week so i pry wont make it, not to mention prime time for deer. if i do somehow go i got my man from msu.

id get embarrassed by the tamer and i couldnt put myself through that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> "A Game" for what--is someone planning on bringing up the Pokemon cards and having a throw down back at the lodge?


 Seriously Hutch, he probably doesn't even know what that is. Before his time. All the kids are into "Angry Birds" these days, and I hear he is pretty good....so as he said, bring your A game.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Tournament was not to bad.


 Tell us all about how you tamed the competition.


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Spartans win!!!

Although the football and basketball teams can't seem to get things right, the MSU Fishing Club comes through in the clutch to take the trophy home this fall. Don't have the total number of inches yet, but MSU took 1st, and I believe that Central took 2nd. I'll have some more concrete details later on this week. 

I wasn't physically at the event this year, but everybody I talked to told me that it was a big success. We had over 60 participants and it sounded like everyone had a good time. 

A couple things to clarify... The tournament isn't held on the Pine River -- just the camping and meeting spot. People fish all different rivers in the area that receive steelhead runs. Sam -- thanks for the kind words -- looking forward to the Spring Tournament already.

OK folks, I'll get some more info up here and on the site later in the week. Until then -- GO GREEN!!!!

Brett


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I hooked fish both days Chris. 

State did win, but they did not hang around the Pine river corridor for more then a hour or so both days which kinda pissed people off.


----------

